# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Le Creuset de l'éternité et Creuset creuset les petits nains ...

## Korbeil

*Creuset de l'Éternité, Instance 78/80*

*Exploration:*

Le but ici, est de s'enfuir du Creuset avant qu'il explose, 3 chemins s'offre à nous:

*- Partie Commune:*

Bon là, une petite intro avant de choisir son chemin, on a quelques élémentaires de glace et des loups couvegivres à tuer.
(Attention aux lignes de glace des élémentaire, ça OS au cac). Après un boss loup couvegivre plus 1 loup couvegivre rare à tuer et vous êtes au choix de votre chemin !

Ici faut aller en bas voir l'épisode 1 de Papa Alpha.

Ensuite, après le premier combat avec Monsieur Alpha, vous arrivez à une salle avec 5 golems (dont un Golem "Bouclier de feu", à focus instant, bien sûr). Dans la même salle vous avez un TP, et la séquence où vous allez perdre facile 30min de votre vie ... les LASERS ! Bon ici pour pas casser votre amusement je conseillerais juste de déséquiper le stuff que vous portez surtout si vous faites les lasers pour la première fois (ça peut coûter cher en répa ...). Sinon HF !

Ensuite on a un petit boss. Un golem avec 4 totems: Représailles, Protection, Altération, Régénération. Chaque totem lui donne un avantage. Pour ma part je conseille de laisser une personne en dps constant sur le boss et de tomber les totem de Représailles/Protection (ou Représailles/Régénération) et de DPS le boss quand les 2 totems sont tombés, ce boss est assez poteau, le seul soucis serra ces AoE, une marque ce met assez vite au sol donc esquivable assez simplement avec une roulade. Une fois dans l'AoE ne sortez pas, elle stun ! . Et sinon, il lance 3 petites boules violettes à suivre qui vous mettent par terre.

*Ensuite comment votre "chemin" ...*

*- "Sous-marin"*

Clairement le chemin le plus simple de tous.

Le premier coffre consiste à désactiver une alarme en 5 niveaux, la canalisation est longue, il faut donc protéger la personne qui désactive l'arlame. A chaque niveau, des "gros" golems (3) pop, il faut donc les tuer et recommencer la canalisation pour couper l'alarme. A faire 5 fois de suite  :;): 

Le second coffre est un choix DIFFICILE, sauver (ou pas) un membre de l'enquestre ??
Ici je vous conseille clairement de le SAUVER ! Pourquoi ? Si vous le sauvez, vous vous prendrez tout les mobs qui l'entoure MAIS, il vous permettra de descendre Monsieur Alpha mid life, ce qui est un avantage NON NEGLIGEABLE ! Ensuite on va voir l'épisode 2 de monsieur Alpha.

Le dernier coffre est un "boss poteau" comme j'aime les appeller, il suffit de s'aligner avec une des tours dans la salle, et laisser le boss (quand il charge) foncer dedans. Ca lui enlèvera son invincibilité (presque invicibilité, en réalité ça doit bloquer genre 99% des dégats) et vous permettra de DPS en masse.

Et enfin viens Monsieur Alpha episode 3 ...

*- "Téléporteur"/"Porte Principale":*

Le premier coffre (commun entre les deux chemins) correspond à la défense d'un canon pour avancer dans le Creuset (canon qui doit détruire la porte pour la suite ...). Ici c'est assez simple, 4-5 endroits de pop de mobs, il suffit de se mettre sur les endroits de pop pour faire péter les robots kamikazes et suivre les focus pour les plus gros robots, le but est ici de survivre, quand l'event prends fin, les robots disparaissent !

Après cet event vient 2 vagues de mobs provenant de derrière la porte que vous venez de forcer. Rien de bien ardu. Ensuite vous montez un escalier et en haut ... Papa Alpha épisode 2 !

Après avoir fini l'épisode 2 d'Alpha, les chemins se séparent ...		

*- "Téléporteur"*

Arrivé ici, vous aurez devant vous un boss pas très commun et que je trouve assez original !
Il va falloir séparer le groupe en 2:
- un premier groupe de 2 qui s'occupera de vider la salle de toutes les saloperies que laissera le boss (de préférence les plus gros DPS).
- un second groupe devra s'occuper de ramasser les fusils par terre et de les utiliser pour faire péter les robots sur le boss. Pour ça il faut laisser les robots approcher un minimum de la plateforme centrale (mi-distance entre le spawn du robot et la plateforme environ) et activer le sort du canon pour contrôler le robot et le faire aller sur le boss  :;):  Rien de bien compliquer !

*- "Porte principale"*

Ici ce serra un peu "poteau", personnellement, je ne l'ai fais qu'une seule fois, et vu comment je me suis fait chier, j'ai pas envie de le refaire, donc ici, on arrive dans une immense salle avec au centre un creux contenant un destructeur qui lui-même est entouré d'un bouclier, pour accéder au destructeur (qui est sur une plateforme), l'on a d'autres plateformes. Mais elles sont dangereuses car des dent de dragon tombe dessus en alternance, donc attention si vous voulez descendre voir le destructeur mais vous ne descendrez pas, donc tout va bien  :;): .
Sinon à part ça, il est invulnérable sous le bouclier, il faut donc détruire ce bouclier, comment ? Très simple, il y a 3 cannons dans la salle, il faut les activer en synchro, ça ferra tomber le bouclier au bout d'un court moment. Après ça, il vous faudra 2 personnes avec une grosse range (1200-1500) qui dès que le bouclier est tombé en profite pour le DPS, le bouclier revient assez vite, donc faut pas trainer, et après se suit une loooooongue boucle pour le tuer ... Bouclier down, dps de moule, bouclier down, dps de moule, bouclier down, ...
Enfin bref, rien de complexe quoi, suffit d'avoir du ranged dans le groupe (courage le groupe de 5 guardiens sur ce boss xD)

*- Le Sujet Alpha ("Papa Alpha" pour les intimes)*

*Episode 1:*

Après avoir choisi votre chemin, vous rencontrez Monsieur Alpha pour la première fois (Le "Sujet Alpha"), c'est le papa du mode exploration, donc prenez bien l'habitude de son combat, il est affreux, il fait mal, il est chiant c'est Papa Alpha !
Bon en gros, on va le rencontrer 3 fois, chaque fois il aura des capacités en plus. La première fois, il AoE comme une pute, et fait pop des adds. La seconde fois, il va rajouter des griffes au sol qui peuvent vous bump et un cristal qui vous bloque (absolument DPS le cristal pour faire sortir vos potes !), on peut sortir du cristal avec un TP, très utile  :;): . Et la dernière fois, il se rajoute un heal, histoire de faire moins sac à pv  :rire: . Bon je vous le redis: ce boss est affreux, mais faudra vous y habituer, il cast des AoE toutes les 5-6s, assez simple à éviter pour la plupart par contre, à certains moment, il va vous regarder dans les yeux et baisser son bras, à ce moment c'est INSTANT ROULADE (PGM SKILL) sur le côté, sinon vous prendrez cher, TRES CHER, il vous fait une méga AoE en ligne. En gros faut pas le lâcher des yeux ce boss. Généralement un truc qui marche bien, vous essayer d'obstruer la vision entre vous et le boss, et si vous le voyez bouger vers vous, c'est qui va vous faire sa méga AoE, donc préparez votre roulade pour l'esquiver.

*Episode 2:*

Tout d'abord sachez qu'ici il aura 2 aptitudes en plus:
- pouvoir faire pop des griffes au sol (très utile pour faire revivre ses potes qui sont tombés par terre)
- pouvoir emprisonner quelqu'un dans un cristal rose (fashion kikoololol) à dps (ou pas). Les élems peuvent en sortir avec un "Flash Eclair", donc les aptitudes similaires le pourront aussi)

Après en fonction du chemin vous aurez 2 salles différentes:
- "Sous-marin" :
Salle avec un membre de l'enquestre entouré par des monstres en tout genre, ici on a le choix d'aider ou non l'homme entouré, je vous conseille de l'aider ! Cela permet de descendre ~50% de la vie de Alpha quand il popera, c'est donc non négligeable je pense ...
(Pour activer le "bonus", il faut attendre que en haut à droite il soit marqué "Bonus: activez la console ..."). Après ce bonus il se finit aisément ...
- "Porte principale" / "Téléporteur" :
Ici la salle serra très petite, mais vous aurez l'avantage d'avoir des poteaux pour vous cacher. Pas de bonus notable comme le chemin au dessus (et c'est bien pourquoi je préfère faire le chemin 1). Ici il faudra principalement jouer avec les poteaux, comment ? C'est assez simple, quand il fait son coup avec les AoE de terre en ligne vers une cible, il baisse le bras. Mais sa cible doit être dans son champ de vision, il faut donc le taper et pendant le cd de vos sorts (ou autre) se cacher derrière un poteau, et si alpha se bouge vers vous, c'est qu'il vous en veux et qu'il faut se préparer à esquiver !

*Episode 3:*

Pour ce dernier épisode et fin de l'instance, une chose IMPORTANTE a retenir (sauf pour le chemin "Porte principale" où l'objectif serra plus de sauver votre peau): il faut ABSOLUMENT tenter de DPS les larves que Alpha met de temps en temps (tout les 10% de vie environ). Si vous tombez 2 larves et que le boss est sous poison, il se mettra en mode "récupération" et restera passif pendant ce temps, c'est donc une bonne aide  :;): . Et en plus, si vous êtes rapide vous pouvez rester en mode "récupération" pendant presque tout le combat (pour ma part j'ai réussi à faire 80% de sa vie (de 10% à 90%) sous cette forme) ce qui rends le combat un peu "facile".

Après en fonction du chemin vous aurez 3 options:

*- "Sous-marin":*

Ici la salle est de taille moyenne, rien de vraiment particulier sur cette salle mis à part une petite pile de caisse qui peut être utile pour se cacher d'Alpha, quand vous êtes cachés de la sorte, Alpha doit bouger pour mettre son AoE terrestre en ligne et donc vous pourrez l'esquiver plus facilement  :;): . A part ça, c'est la meilleure salle pour DPS les larves qu'il fait tomber les 10% donc mettez vous par 2 (c'est le mieux pour vraiment bien les tuer vite) et le dernier doit mettre le poison sur le boss. Sinon c'est du gros Alpha comme d'habitude  :;): .

*- "Téléporteur":*

Pour ce chemin on va avoir une salle plutôt petite mais qui offre un espace surélevé assez pratique pour DPS de temps en temps. Ici l'avantage c'est que quand il veut faire sa ligne d'AoE terrestre, il est obligé de monter/descendre de la plateforme pour la faire et vous pouvez donc assez facilement voir quand est ce qu'il va la faire  :;): . Sinon ça reste Alpha donc rien à redire de plus.

*- "Porte principale":*

Ici, vu la petitesse de la salle, l'objectif premier est de SURVIVRE, clairement SURVIVRE.
Vous aller affronter la pire des formes d'Alpha, celle où vous avez le plus d'AoE pour le plus petit espace vital. Ici le seul vrai conseil que je peut vous donner c'est qu'a chaque fois qu'il fait apparaitre une AoE au sol il faut la timer dans sa tête, les AoE mettent 3s avant de faire les dégats, tu compte 1...2... à la troisième seconde roulade. Et ce, jusqu'a la fin du combat ... HF !

PS: juré je vous fait un truc plus lisible dès que j'ai le temps !

----------


## Aldrasha

Merci Panda   :;): 

Ca manque d'illustrations !!!

----------


## Maderone

T'inquiètes, elles arrivent !
Bon par contre faudrait que tu changes la taille du titre... C'est pas top.

----------


## olih

On vient de faire les 3 chemins avec un groupe de canard et on a remarqué une chose sur l'AOE d'alpha (pas la rectiligne).
Si tu te mets pile au milieu d'un des cercles entremêlés de l'aoe... 

Spoiler Alert! 


et bin tu ne prend pas de dégât, plus besoin d'esquiver  ::ninja:: . A revérifier mais en tout cas ça l'a fait sur le chemin "porte principale" devant le portail azura.

----------


## olih

Autrement, autant j'ai haï le creuset en mode histoire 

Spoiler Alert! 


putain d'asura à fusil 

 autant j'ai trouvé la version explo fun à jouer.

----------


## MrGr33N

Pour en revenir sur Alpha, j'aimerais apporter un petit éclaircissement, notamment au niveau des AoE Piques de pierre/Bloc de glace. Ces deux là se présentent sous la forme de deux cercles concentriques, donc difficile de les différencier, mais il y a quand même un moyen. Vous verrez dans le plus petit des deux cercles qu'il y a une plaque de glace, mais elle diffère selon l'AoE utilisée.

Lorsque la plaque de glace est complète au lancement de l'AoE, vous recevrez des piques de pierre sortant du sol, autour du centre. On ne prend donc pas de dégâts en restant au centre de celle-là.

Lorsque la plaque de glace est en formation, il s'agira d'un bloc de glace, et là, il faut s'éloigner du centre.

À noter que chaque membre du groupe se prendra l'AoE en même temps que les autres, mais qu'il peut s'agir de n'importe laquelle (Alpha ne lancera pas que des piques de pierre ou bien que des blocs de glace). De ce fait, la meilleure technique est, à mon avis, de mettre tout le monde avec une arme à distance et de rester éloigné autant que possible des autres membres du groupe. Le problème d'un pack, c'est que les AoE se chevauchent et qu'il devient difficile de prédire leur type, et que sur une erreur, s'en prendre une, ça peut passer, mais en prendre 2 ou 3, c'est la mise à terre assurée.

En soi, Alpha n'est pas difficile, c'est juste le manque de lisibilité de l'action sur les groupes qui font n'importe quoi et le fait que l'on ne sache pas forcément de prime abord ce qu'il va faire (qui est aussi la cause du n'imp') qui donne du fil à retordre sur cette rencontre.

----------


## Wixend

Le cout des AE du sujet Alpha ayant été expliqué, juste un pti truc en rapport au Boss sous bouclier Chemin 3,  même si vous êtes full cac, il y'a moyen de le dps en ce mettant au bord de la lave près du boubou en bas. Ensuite à l'aide d'un sort de TP (exemple Shadow return sur le voleur, ou son 2 épée) il suffit, lorsque son bouclier tombe, de luis sauter dans la bouche et utilisé son rappel une fois que le boubou revient.

----------


## MrGr33N

> Le cout des AE du sujet Alpha ayant été expliqué, juste un pti truc en rapport au Boss sous bouclier Chemin 3,  même si vous êtes full cac, il y'a moyen de le dps en ce mettant au bord de la lave près du boubou en bas. Ensuite à l'aide d'un sort de TP (exemple Shadow return sur le voleur, ou son 2 épée) il suffit, lorsque son bouclier tombe, de luis sauter dans la bouche et utilisé son rappel une fois que le boubou revient.


Je l'ai fait aussi hier, justement et j'avais choppé ce petit spot tranquille (sauf quand une AoE nous pop dessus, faut réussir à se replacer sans marcher dans la lave ni se prendre le bouclier), et je m'occupais simplement de spammer le 3 en double pistolet (voleur aussi), et à me soigner quand le bouclier repopait.

----------


## Arkane Derian

On vient de faire le chemin 1 du Creuset de l'Eternité avec des canards et Bjarl le Maraudeur est complètement buggué (y a déjà plusieurs bugs reports sur le forum officiel américain). Lorsqu'il fonce sur les poteaux, il ne se passe rien, il passe à travers.

Donc vous embêtez pas à prendre ce chemin pour le moment.

----------


## Korbeil

quand bjarl bug, il faut se mettre au milieu de la salle, ça le fait débugguer  :;):

----------


## Arkane Derian

> quand bjarl bug, il faut se mettre au milieu de la salle, ça le fait débugguer


Non pas ce coup-ci, on a tout essayé pour le remettre d'aplomb.

----------


## Korbeil

une fois, il est resté sous écaille pendant TOUT le combat, ça a duré 1h ...
mais j'ai jamais eu ce bug après  ::o: , généralement se mettre au milieu de la salle suffit

----------

